# bulking diet



## geordiejames24 (Sep 9, 2011)

ive just recovered from a broken neck i trained since i was 16 and am now 23 before my accident i weighted about 180lb or something but lost a hell of a lot due to being in hospital and not being able to train i had to teach myself to walk agen before i could get back to the gym.lol now i got all sorted and now want to put the weight back on ive been trying for about 2 month now but no joy and figured it must be my diet so my new diet will be

weight now 148lbs

meal 1 .3 scrambled/poached eggs

2 toast

glass milk

2.tuna sandwich

3.chkn breast new potatos and cup veg

train

4.protein shake containing

1egg

400ml milk

2 scoops protein

banana

5.chkn breast /tuna mayo

baked potato

6.weetabix 3

milk

before bed

atlas super weight gain in milk

says 1500 cals per serving


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you need some more fats in there m8, nuts peanut butter olive oil whole eggs , oily fish are all good sources and easy caleries to add


----------



## geordiejames24 (Sep 9, 2011)

cheers for tht m8 everything else look fine?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah its a decent basic diet i would add some protien at meal 6 though maybe a tin of tuna


----------

